# Things that were banned at your school?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

heard it on the radio this question being asked so thought i would start it here

What things were banned at your school when you were younger?

at mine it was pokemon cards and premier league stickers.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Chess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Humans


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Pajamas. I don't see how pajama pants and slippers are disruptive to a learning environment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cell phones, gum, and trading cards.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't think anything was banned. Kids did whatever the hell they wanted. Most hardcore punishment i ever heard of was when a guy brought fireworks to high school and fired them off inside (this lasted the entire day as no teachers did anything to stop him). Heard he got suspended for a week. Not 100% sure though. Maybe he just got a little talk.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm....pretty much everything, I think. I went to one school where we weren't even allowed to wear jeans. If cell phones had existed then, they wouldn't have been allowed within ten miles of a school.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

In high school hugs were banned. I have know idea why.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Pokémon cards, football cards and Yu-gi-oh! cards were banned at my school after a series of high-profile heists which I played no part in...


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Playing cards.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

*Pets and animals* after some dude stole about several dozens of puppies from a local dog breeder. He smuggled them into the school and let them loose all over campus as a senior prank. It took a week or two for all of the alive puppies to be accounted for. Several were found dead from getting ran over by cars or falling to their deaths from high floors. The school janitor quit a week later after the incident. To my surprise, pets and animals in general were not banned before this.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pogs. Never played it, but kids raged and got in fights every day.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Pooping in the hallway. That's a bunch of **** if you ask me


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

You can't bring electronics, can't bring scissors. My NYC school has airport scanners, because they think somebody is going to stab, shoot, and do other malicious things to the students, teachers, security guards, or principal. They treated the students exactly like a terrorist, ready to blow this joint down.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

HDRL just recently banned those hoverboard things in dorms.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Pokemon cards, pogs, digimon digivices, gameboys, mobile phones.

And drugs.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

My primary school was actually pretty good with all of the 'crazes'. I remember Pogs, conkers, Tazos, Yoyo's, football stickers, Tamagotchis, Pokemon cards, etc. They never banned any of them. They were pretty close to banning Pokemon cards, because there were quite a few fights over them. Our head teacher told us she would ban them if people kept fighting over them. They didn't get banned while I was there. I don't know what happened after I left. 

I remember spending so much time trading Pokemon cards at school. Trading common cards for rare cards with the younger kids who knew know better. Good times.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Middle school had lockers but some boneheads set off firecrackers that caused damage to them so we were prohibited from using them. Had to carry about 20 pounds of books everyday.

Other than that mostly electronics such as cell phones, beepers, portable tvs, gameboys and camcorders. Which was hypocritical because some of our projects were student films that needed to be filmed on campus. They let portable CD and tape players slide. Clothes like baseball caps, anything with violence or curse words or tobacco/alcohol. Girls weren't allowed to wear tube dresses or skirts or shorts shorter than a certain length.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Thick-framed spectacles.


Serious.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Fun, but that's true for all schools right?


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Gangster colors at my middle school. I received new shoes, went to school the next day one lovely morning and this dude at the front gate busted me. Because my shoes had red stripes on it, I had to go to the office and call my parents. My mom had to drive all the way to the school to exchange my shoes with non gangster colored shoes. I remember it was in a plastic bag.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Short-Shorts, Cellphones (except for lunch) and sagging pants were banned in my High School. But hell, most of these rules were broken anyway and the authorities didn't really reprimand anyone for breaking the rules. And also when it came to halloween activities, masks were banned. For some stupid reason, the principal was never fond of them.


----------



## radassat83 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice people. jk. My high school was pretty chill. My college campus just banned those hoverboard things.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Those bracelets that were shaped like stuff


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Yu-Gi-Oh! cards were banned in my elementary/middle school. At first my school was okay with them. A little time passed and my school only allowed us bring them on Wednesdays. Eventually my school outright banned them.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I was never told to not bring in a girly mag haha, but I did once around the 7th or 8th grade, to show a friend. The covers were wrapped in cardboard bags I cut up; you know how schools taught you to do that. Didn't get caught. Would've been a tragedy if I got caught & the teacher took it away  lol


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Yeahhhh that Pokemon boom of 1998 was something to behold. They were banning a lot of things Pokemon left and right. Do you know how many times my parents had to get my Game Boy? 

Wrestling was also very popular in the late 90s and I remember my school banning wrestling shirts we would wear. 

Otherwise all of the usual stuff like phones, certain clothes etc were banned as well


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

elementary school:
sandals without straps in the back (so like, no flip flops)
leggings
makeup (even lip gloss lol)

middle school:
phones
leggings

now in high school nothing is really banned except the obvious things like drugs. theres a cell phone policy and a leggings policy but teachers gave up trying to enforce it bc no one listened lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Gang related color clothing.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

In primary school, it was peanut butter because someone enrolled was allergic.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

hevydevy said:


> Pajamas. I don't see how pajama pants and slippers are disruptive to a learning environment.


:rofl

Wow. They actually banned them? What, was there a pajama epidemic or something? I love pajamas and wear nothing else if I'm at home but I never thought to wear em to school. What a waste!


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> :rofl
> 
> Wow. They actually banned them? What, was there a pajama epidemic or something? I love pajamas and wear nothing else if I'm at home but I never thought to wear em to school. What a waste!


They're quoted in the school of conduct as being disruptive to the learning environment lol. That's been enforced in all schools in my city.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

pogs


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh, and slap bracelets.


----------

